# "Why Spank When You Can Spin"???? mods please read



## LoveBeads (Jul 8, 2002)

Why isn't this against the rules? Why would anyone be allowed to mention spanking in a gentle discipline forum in such a flippant way?

I really find that offensive. I don't want spanking treated so casually, as if to say "it's not such a big deal but why do it when you can spin instead?" And it also advocates various arbitrary punishments which are contrary to the purpose of this forum.

Please reconsider this. Another poster said that she looked at some of the discipline techniques and one of them was "don't talk to your child for one hour". I think that's disgusting.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

Thank you, I am looking into this.


----------



## our veggie baby (Jan 31, 2005)

I went to the website selling this item and I too, was very offended. I just wanted to show my support for the original poster's feelings and let the mods know I completely agree. I feel the ad should be removed. I also thought spanking was used in a very flippant way.
It was no different than saying, spanking is acceptable, but this way is better....such as an ad saying something to the effect of "Why cook when you can eat out!"...as if both were acceptable but one was just more desirable....


----------



## scoutycat (Oct 12, 2003)

Funny, I was soming here specifically to post what a bunch of garbage that ad has in it. 'Discipline' so arbitrary you can spin for it?!?! The 'why spank when you can spin ' slogan makes me think of hot saucing ads - you might as well say, why feel like a jerk for hitting your kid when you can be a jerk guilt free with our product? And the implication that without the wheel you would *have* to spank to be a 'good' or effective parent is completely ludicrous.
A quote: I can't begin to describe what I would have given to have had parents that loved me enough to be "so mean to me" endquote @@ oh please! real discipline isn't mean, ever, and it shouldn't feel that way.
ITA, I was surprised and annoyed by the ad, and especially that the standards of MDC is so low as to accept that brand of bs.


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

2 more threads concerning this today:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=251436
and
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=251608


----------



## mamamillie (Jul 22, 2003)

I agree that this product has nothing to do w gentle discipline, and want to respond on one of these threads to say *please remove it*! MDC should absolutely not be endorsing or advertising such crap. Punishment is bad enough, but totally arbitrary and random consequences? uke
Please refund their money and toss this ad! Thank you very much.


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

Im just wondering how it got approved in the first place?


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

I`m ITA with all the previous posters.

This ad should NOT be here, at MDC!


----------



## JodiL (Nov 19, 2004)

WOW, I'm so glad that someone posted about this! I was very surprised to see that ad here.


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you! I saw this ad today too and was outraged by it as well. I just couldn't believe it was on MDC. uke


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------



## umefey (Sep 10, 2004)

I thought this was wierd too, but didn't have the guts to post about it.







:


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

Soooo.... wondering if anything is being done? Is Cynthia aware that we are pretty outraged by this banner? Would it matter if she knew? I hope it matters....


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

... for a minute I thought it was gone in response to our upset in this thread and others, because I hadn't seen it yet today the couple of times I've logged on. So just to be sure, I tried refreshing. Got to Refresh #18 and there it was! Bah.


----------



## bellee (Feb 26, 2003)

Hmm, the link in the ad doesn't work anymore...maybe thay got scared of us :LOL

BTW...ITA with the OP.


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

If PuppyFluffer says she's looking into it then she is definitely discussing it with Cynthia and the other mods. Please give her some time to come back with a reply.

I have to say, at first glance it doesn't seem like the kind of thing we'd want to promote here.


----------



## Quillian (Mar 1, 2003)

I can't believe the message that thing sends. How completely disrespectful to children. How the heck did it get on here in the first place?


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Yes, folks, Cynthia is aware of everyone's concerns and is taking the matter up with Peggy!


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

I was wondering about that ad and site too. Seems quite contrary.


----------



## CharlieBrown (Jan 20, 2004)

bellee said:


> Hmm, the link in the ad doesn't work anymore..
> 
> the link is working as of now. Scary
> 
> ...


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

If you go to the thread in questions and suggestions, you will see that they are honoring but not renewing the contract.


----------



## Mytwokids (Feb 2, 2004)

I was coming here to start the same thread. I'm glad they are not renewing the contract but I can't believe they had one to start out with. Amazing!


----------



## Cranberry (Mar 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
If you go to the thread in questions and suggestions, you will see that they are honoring but not renewing the contract.

I can't wait for that ad to be gone. It completely _*creeps*_ me out.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

I just went through all the ads twice and it wasn't there...







glad too, since I HATED IT!

Did anyone notice it was being billed for ADHD? HELLO? Anyone with a kid who has ADHD knows that would be like lightning in a powder keg! Of ALL children, those with ADHD need predictable, logical consequences, NOT arbitrary punishment!

of course, I disagree with plenty of the ads here, so I hadn't said anything thus far...


----------



## mamamillie (Jul 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamelamama*
Yes, folks, Cynthia is aware of everyone's concerns and is taking the matter up with Peggy!


Any updates on this? I see the ad has not been removed; did CM make any kind of post on this matter?


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

Yep. She posted to the thread in Q & S, and said that they had to honor the contract so it is running again, but they would not be renewing.


----------



## canadiyank (Mar 16, 2002)

I, too, was quite surprised to see that. It took me very off guard.


----------

